# Spring Snow Goose Outfitters in SD?



## wolvz11 (Mar 10, 2011)

Several of my buddy's are talking about trying our luck on a guided snow goose hunt this Spring. I'm looking for reputable outfitters that will provide 2-3 day hunts at a reasonable price. Let me know if you have info about reputable guides. We would prefer to hunt the NE portion of S.Dakota. Thanks!


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

Try Waterfowljunkie.com
Bob is a great guy and will put you on the birds.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

Check out http://www.northernskiesoutfitters.com/. Mat is a really great guy and his guides will work super hard for you. I think he books up every year so I wouldn't wait to long. They also have some pretty cool videos on youtube under Northern Skies Outfitters and he's a sponsor on this site.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Northern Skies, Lonedrake, Neu, G&D Smackers...


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

Northern Skies Outfitters is who I would recommend. Quality equipment and hard working guides. You pay for what you get.


----------



## MOmann (Dec 3, 2012)

Eaglehead Outdoors, Migrator Valley outfitters - top notch outfitters have hunted with both of them. shoot em up :beer:


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Or else you can hunt with the Habitat Flats crew, for south dakota like Aaron Eich and Ben Fujan. Some of the nicest guys you'll meet.


----------



## wolvz11 (Mar 10, 2011)

I decided to go with Bob at Waterfowl Junkie Outdoors. Had a great day! Would recommend you give him a call.


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

How did you guys shoot all those geese with no extensions on your shotguns? just kiddin! Looks like a good hunt.


----------

